# Seas Excel W15LY0001 $200 Shipped Pr - Not Mine



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not Mine - Seas Excel W15LY0001 $200 Shipped Pair

Pair of SEAS Excel W15LY0001 5.5" Woofers | eBay


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

he is a respected OG member here too 

perfect for home designs or implemented in the car


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

disappeared already!


----------

